# How to confirm CSM+B?



## trayderji (Jun 2, 2012)

hey Guys.

Recently one of fellow has sold me loose 100gm of CSM+B, but one of my friend who has used it earlier is saying that the CSM+B he had was having different texture and color.

so just wanted to confirm whether I have been give the Plantex CSM+B only.
I posting the pics, those who have used please reply whether it is the same or something esle.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi trayderji,

My CSM+B came as a dry powder about that color; my 7% chelated iron is also about that color.


----------



## trayderji (Jun 2, 2012)

Thanx seattle...


----------



## nilocg (Sep 14, 2010)

That doesnt not look remotely close to the CSM+B that I have.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi nilocg,

Did you my any chance purchase the new Plantex NutriTrace CSM Mix? My CSM+B is about 3 years old and looks exactly like the photo.

-Roy


----------



## nilocg (Sep 14, 2010)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi nilocg,
> 
> Did you my any chance purchase the new Plantex NutriTrace CSM Mix? My CSM+B is about 3 years old and looks exactly like the photo.
> 
> -Roy


Yes I did, but I was under the impression they looked the same, but that could explain the difference. Thanks for the heads up.


----------

